# Albino Western Diamondback Rattlesnake



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

I snapped this shot quickly earlier of one of my albino rattlers on display in the shop and quiet like how it came out so thought I'd share it:









Pete


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

PETERGIBBENS said:


> I snapped this shot quickly earlier of one of my albino rattlers on display in the shop and quiet like how it came out so thought I'd share it:
> image
> 
> Pete


 
VERY nice Peter. Cant wait to see in person next week. Thats all still on and ok i take it?


Dean


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Peekaboo! <3


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

A pair of these are at my local, I have to say I am smitten by them!


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Whosthedaddy said:


> A pair of these are at my local, I have to say I am smitten by them!


They aren't the ugliest snakes are they 
What shop is that? They are becoming quite popular now in shops.


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Arachnoking said:


> VERY nice Peter. Cant wait to see in person next week. Thats all still on and ok i take it?
> 
> 
> Dean


Certainly, this and another 70 odd venomous snakes, not to mention the crocodiles and hundreds of Inverts! 

I just sharpened the above image, cropped it a little and removed the unsightly log and here is the result, a nicer photo I think:









Pete


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

PETERGIBBENS said:


> They aren't the ugliest snakes are they
> What shop is that? They are becoming quite popular now in shops.


Animal World here in Grays, Essex


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

I did hear the guy who owns Dragon Reptiles in Pembroke also had a pair.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

We have a pair of albino Easterns


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> We have a pair of albino Easterns


Show off : victory: 
I've got a pair of yearling wild type Easterns, one of my favourite Rattlers- I love their 'mask':








Pete


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

glidergirl said:


> We have a pair of albino Easterns


Pete showed you his now lets see yours!:lol2:


----------



## cookie monster (Aug 15, 2010)

any 1 know of any DWA shops near middlesbrough north-east


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

steve williams said:


> Pete showed you his now lets see yours!:lol2:


Okey dokey 



















It's 2 piccies of the same snake because we haven't actually got any of the female!


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous. Had a couple of "normal" Easterns in my collection some years ago and loved them. Thanks to both for sharing.


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Lovely animal Marie.

As is your Western Pete.

We too will be having rattlesnakes in soon, pics will appear once they're in the shop.

Mike.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Mike! Didn't know you were a member on here! I don't post very often anymore, CBA with all the drama


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> Hi Mike! Didn't know you were a member on here! I don't post very often anymore, CBA with all the drama


Hi Marie Hows you and Rich? must get over and see you before i move to Jersey
Lee


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hiya, you're moving to Jersey??!! You lucky sod! Yeh, you should pop over and see us


----------



## Cecil_x (Apr 12, 2009)

wow , what a stunner


----------



## MDV1 (Nov 27, 2010)

steve williams said:


> I did hear the guy who owns Dragon Reptiles in Pembroke also had a pair.


He does, yes. They produced offspring last year.


----------



## MDV1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful snakes, by the way, folks. Thanks for sharing!


----------

